# exploratory trip planning



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Shortly after I retire from my job in the US at the end of this year, I plan to head to Germany to visit friends and establish a short-term base for exploring some retirement option in more southern European climes. I'm thinking of devoting the month of April to Spain and Portugal and have started to try to figure out where I'd like to head. At this point, I'm restricting my travel to more or less coastal areas, as I know that one of my criteria for a retirement home is "not-cold winters", and to cities and larger towns. I won't have a car, so hoping I'll get a sense of the countryside via the train or busses I'll be using for transit. 

I would very much appreciate feedback on the itinerary I have in mind now: Whether it's doable, whether it will give me a reasonable taste of what some of the different areas I'm considering are, whether I'm missing someplace I really should explore or will be wasting my time somewhere. 

Note though that this trip isn't meant to be tour of the must-sees in Spain. I won't be hitting Madrid at all, for example, as I know that the climate there is just not what I want for a semi-permanent to permanent residence. And climate in Seville is both too hot and too cold, but I need to go through Seville anyway to get from Malaga to Lagos, so I figure it's worth a detour of a few days . Otherwise, I figure, I'll have plenty of time to make leisurely visits to Madrid, to Bilbao, Toledo, etc. once I'm actually living in Spain!

Arrive:
Girona (Ryan air from Frankfurt, near where I'll be in Germany)... 2 days.
Barcelona (by train , @1 hour) ...5 days
Valencia (by train @ 3 hours)....4 days
El Campello (by train and bus or just bus @ 3-4 hours)...2 days
Granada (via Alicante by bus @6-7 hours) ...3 days
Nerja (by bus @ 2 hours )...2 days
Malaga (by bus @ 1.5 hours)....2 days
Seville (by train @ 2 hours) ...2 days
Lagos, Portugal (by bus @ 4hours)....2 days
Lisbon (by train via Tunes @ 4-5 hours...4 days
back to Frankfurt via Ryan Air

Any and all comments and advice welcome! Thanks!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You do realise that the 'Frankfurt' ryan air use isn't Frankfurt itself ? It is about 120kms to the west of Frankfurt. Nearer to Mainz. Old U.S. Base ,Frankfurt am Hahn.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, I do realize that (but thanks for making sure...you never know!) My friends actually live in Heidesheim, nearer to Mainz. It's a long train ride (first to Frankfurt proper, then back out to Hahn), but time won't be much of an issue. Or my friends may be able to bring me to the Hahn airport. 

While I'm still working, time is more precious t han money. I'm thinking once I retire, the opposite will be true!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Just a comment, although not about your itinerary but about dates. Since you're coming in April keep in mind that Holy Week has several holidays, lots of local celebrations, and it's also high season. And you should avoid coming to Seville during the April fair, unless of course you want to come then to experience the fair.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Kalohi...good to know. I have Feb. and April to explore...will be occupied taking a course in Germany in March. I thought southern Italy in Feb. (assuming it would be warmer there than in Spain), then April in Spain. So I'll be somewhere in Spain during Holy Week. I understand the fair is the two weeks after Holy Week...so April 12 to April 26 or thereabouts?
Might be hard for me to work around that. I assume it will be more expensive and more crowded, but other than that any reason to avoid it? Otherwise, it sounds like fun, for at least a few days!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Thanks Kalohi...good to know. I have Feb. and April to explore...will be occupied taking a course in Germany in March. I thought southern Italy in Feb. (assuming it would be warmer there than in Spain), then April in Spain. So I'll be somewhere in Spain during Holy Week. I understand the fair is the two weeks after Holy Week...so April 12 to April 26 or thereabouts?
> Might be hard for me to work around that. I assume it will be more expensive and more crowded, but other than that any reason to avoid it? Otherwise, it sounds like fun, for at least a few days!


The April fair was actually in May this year!
Don't ask me!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The April fair was actually in May this year!
> Don't ask me!!


if it's two weeks after holy week, & that was 13th to 20th April, that might explain it?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> if it's two weeks after holy week, & that was 13th to 20th April, that might explain it?


Yes, that's the reason. Since Easter was very late this year, so was the fair. 



Melissa58275 said:


> I understand the fair is the two weeks after Holy Week...so April 12 to April 26 or thereabouts?


No, it's not the two weeks after Holy Week - it _starts_ two weeks after Holy Week. Offically it only lasts 6 days (Tues-Sun), not two weeks, although unofficially it actually starts the weekend before the Tuesday. Next year's dates are April 21-26.

I can't see any reason why you wouldn't want to be in Spain during Holy Week. It's fun! You just need to be aware that you won't get a picture of typical life here during that time. And of course hotels will be more expensive and more crowded.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Additionally , certainly around here anyway, the week BEFORE easter is a waste of time if you wish to do anything as many staff take holidays for preparation for semana santa.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You have omitted to visit the Canary Isles, where winter is not allowed and we are told that we have the best climate in the world.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Additionally , certainly around here anyway, the week BEFORE easter is a waste of time if you wish to do anything as many staff take holidays for preparation for semana santa.


I haven't noticed that round here. It's business as usual right up till Semana Santa (Holy Week) which starts on Palm Sunday and ends on Easter Sunday. Everything is open on the Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Saturday of Semana Santa, but closed on Thursday and Friday. 

Also there is no such thing as "Easter Monday", i.e. a bank holiday the day after Easter Sunday like they have in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I haven't noticed that round here. It's business as usual right up till Semana Santa (Holy Week) which starts on Palm Sunday and ends on Easter Sunday. Everything is open on the Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Saturday of Semana Santa, but closed on Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Also there is no such thing as "Easter Monday", i.e. a bank holiday the day after Easter Sunday like they have in the UK.


Depends where you are though, 'cos there is here sometimes and in El País Vasco


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Granada - plenty of history but hot in summer and freezing cold in winter.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I haven't noticed that round here. It's business as usual right up till Semana Santa (Holy Week) which starts on Palm Sunday and ends on Easter Sunday. Everything is open on the Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Saturday of Semana Santa, but closed on Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Also there is no such thing as "Easter Monday", i.e. a bank holiday the day after Easter Sunday like they have in the UK.


No, the week before up to Palm sunday many take off for float checking & horse polishing & stuff like that. No chance of a licence for 'obras menores' here that week as he is always off.:lol: +High street is shut from the week before for the erection of all the seating. It is business as usual , just that you can't do all the business that you want to.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Granada - plenty of history but hot in summer and freezing cold in winter.


OK...scratch that one from my list. I have come to grips with the fact that faced with cold weather I tend to curl up with a book and a large pile of snacks. I emerge months later, 10 lbs. heavier...not the best plan for a healthy retirement lifestyle!


----------

